# How To Hill Potatoes In a Raised Bed



## Christine1 (May 25, 2010)

This is our second year for planting potatoes. Last year went pretty well, and so we are hopeful for this season too.

We will be re-hilling our plants for the second time this week but I had not heard of covering them with straw for the reasons you mentioned. Thanks for the tip, it makes perfect sense to me after having to throw out a few green potatoes last year.

I am thankful to have found your site. You give such helpful information and I look forward to coming back often to find more insightful gardening tips.

Thanks and blessings to you,
Christine
.-= Christine´s last blog ..Advantages of Vegetable Gardening in Containers =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Christine! I'm very glad you found the site too  I have hilled potatoes using straw and using soil. I prefer to hill first with soil, then hill second and third with straw. It's really important to place the straw in small batches at a time in layers. Doing it a little at a time seems to cover the area more thoroughly in my opinion. Also another trick is to use some soil and sprinkle it on the straw in a layer. This will help to cover in little openings in the straw if you are worried about that. Of course you may need to re-apply the soil after rain because it will wash out.

Good luck with your potatoes and keep us progressed on how they are doing!

Tee


----------



## Joyce_Woods (May 12, 2011)

Some of my plants are already mabye 2 feet tall. Is it too late to add soil?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Joyce - It might be too late if they are that tall. The soil should be mounded as soon as the plants reach anywhere from 6 inches tall to one foot. You can still try to mound soil around them and see if it works. It won't hurt to try it.


----------



## Dave_carlson (Jul 22, 2011)

I have planted some Banana potatoes in my raised garden, in organic soil and they seem to be doing well, but the plant itself is about 24" to 30" high, and falling over from its own weight. I only planted these about 6 weeks ago and I spaced them according to the dirctions on the box, and it looks like a jungle. Can I prune these down a little? Would it give more nutrient to the potatoes if I do?
Waiting for your advice.
Thank you
Dave


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Dave - I wouldn't prune them any if it were me. That foliage is what delivers energy and growth to the potatoes. You can do some very light pruning perhaps, but I don't think it's necessary. You can hill soil up around the plants. That will help support them a little and encourage more tuber growth. 

If you are unable to hill around the plants you can always use a couple stakes and tie the plants to them.


----------



## Gashirai_Chikonyora (Aug 18, 2011)

Hie Tee
How many times should i hill the potatoes before harvesting?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Gashiral - Technically, you can hill potatoes an infinite amount of times as the plants grow. If they are grown in rows I think 2 - 3 hillings works pretty well. I have tried 4 hillings in a season, but didn't see any difference. Just hill the plants once they get about 8 inches tall, then hill again in a couple weeks once they grow another eight inches. You can hill one more time once the plants reach another eight inches in height.

After that I just let the plants grow until it's time to harvest.


----------



## Matthew_Armstrong (May 17, 2012)

Should I hill my potatoes as sson as they start to grow out of the soil or wait until they reach 8-12 inches?


----------



## Conor (May 23, 2012)

Tee,

If I have a successful harvest is it possible to save a couple of potatoes to use the next year? If so, what is the best method of storage so that the potato doesn't rot before it can be placed into the ground?

Thanks.


----------



## Conor (May 23, 2012)

From what I read wait until they are 8-12 inches. I made the mistake last year and hilled the plants every change I got from when the plant first came out of the ground to when it was 2 feet high and my yield was next to nothing. After the harvest I looked at the plant and all it appeared I did was extended the stem of the plant instead of allowing the plant to produce leaves and therefore allowing the tubers to form.


----------



## martha_greenwald (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Tee, 
Do the leaves that you cover as the plant reaches the correct height grow flowers that turn into potatoes? You say to cover the bottom leaves keeping the tops out of the soil..Is this a quality special to all tubers? It is funny but I like to know exaactly what the heck is happening..at what point in the plants growing season do the potatoes form ..how much time does this usually take..? Martha in UP of Michigan


----------



## Donnie (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi,
I was wondering if it's okay to use Peat Moss for the first hilling along with some pine needles? I need to lower the acidity slightly and was told the pine needles would help with that. 

Thanks!


----------

